# kindergarten fees



## Catz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Does any one know where I can find info regarding kindergarten fees in the sydney area? I have looked on the web, but maybe someone has other web addresses that I can look at. I will have to place my youngest one in kindergarten and the age will be just over 1and 1/2 years. 

Thanks
Catz


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

It would be childcare then not kindergarton (kinder/preschool varies from state to state but is usually from 4 onward)
It will vary from establishment to establishment
If you know what area you will be in, call the local council, find out names of childcare places...or there may even be day care people on their books that work from home (mental block...cant think of the term to use !!!!)


----------



## RichardK (May 30, 2008)

long daycare ( 8am-6pm ) from $70 to $90/day, short daycare ( 9am-3pm ) around $50/day.

Long waiting lists in most areas. There's a real shortage of places.

Occasional daycare lets you have 1 day every fortnight.


----------

